# Chromebook



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Does anyone here use a Chromebook rather than a PC or a mac?

And. . .Can you start a thread with the Android app?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Does anyone here use a Chromebook rather than a PC or a mac?
> 
> And. . .Can you start a thread with the Android app?


What is a Chromebook?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> joaquinx said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here use a Chromebook rather than a PC or a mac?
> ...


A laptop, but rather than running Windows or Apple's OS, it runs Google's Chrome OS


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

I made every effort to use a Chromebook in place of a Win desktop but after a few weeks I conceded defeat and now it's a case of 'as well as' and not 'instead of.' Handy for light mobile use, but at the end of the day I just don't particularly enjoy using it. It doesn't have the customizable options I'm used to with Windows - I always get the feeling it's like the bad old days and I'm being told what I want, rather than being allowed to set the Chromebook up the way I want. I find not only the lack, but quality, of software is a real disadvantage, with a lot of what's available being unsophisticated and uninspiring. I suppose much of it is just touch and feel things that annoy me and may not bother others, but there are definite limitations, both big and small. For example I play back a movie I've downloaded and find it has no sound because Chromebooks don't support AC3 audio. Grrrrr. I know a Windows machine will play any movie format I throw at it - if I see a movie worth grabbing I really can't be bothered delving into the detail of it to check that it doesn't use AC3 audio. Same in other aspects - I simply can't be f****d making allowances for the Chromebook's limitations or using work arounds to get what I want. Just spoilt I guess.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

joaquinx said:


> Does anyone here use a Chromebook rather than a PC or a mac?
> 
> And. . .Can you start a thread with the Android app?


I was reading recently that Google is abandoning Chrome OS. I believe going forward Chromebook will run some sort of Chrome OS/Android OS hybrid. You can google it easily.

As for threads - apps under Android (an operating system) are predominately written using the Java programming language. Java supports threading.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Buzzbar, my laptop runs Linux and it has a wide variety of software that works well and much, much better than the software on tablets, which I am using right now, and smartphones. These devices are in the same category as a Chromebook. 

My laptop, after four hard years of use has finally died and I'm looking for a replacement. I'm even considering moving from Linux to, God save me, Windows. Chromebook came up and I started to do some research on it , 

As for Google dropping Chromebook support (what does WSJ know of computers aside from their love of the iPhone), I believe that they will merge Chrome and Android. Google wants an android laptop and to stop supporting two lines of operating systems that have the same backbone of linux.


----------

